# Compressor keeps cycling ...



## Samc (Mar 13, 2012)

I just purchased a used 60gal Ajax compressor with a 220volt motor. The guy said that the line on the unloader valve leaks a bit, so I bought it thinking it's an easy fix. I ended up replacing the whole pressure control switch box and a new pipe from the pump head to the unloader valve.
Now it starts perfectly and runs to 125 psi then switches off, then the unloader valve keeps hissing out pressure till the psi drops to 80 then she kicks back on again. How do I get it to stop ?
Regards
Sam


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You have a leak someplace. You need to find it and fix it. Without the compressor in my ands it is hard to know where. Maybe one of the valves in the pumpisn't sealing completely. Maybe the tank has a rust hole. I would start by spraying soapy water on every fitting on the compressor until you find bubbles. That should show you where the problem is. Roger


----------



## Samc (Mar 13, 2012)

*Compressor keeps cycling*

There is no leak anywhere. When the compressor shuts off after the pressure is built up a little arm on the side of the pressure control switch lifts up and opens the unloader valve .... well it keeps holding the valve open till the pressure drops to 80 then she kicks the compressor back on. When the compressor starts back up the little arm drops away closing the unloader valve.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam, make sure the check valve on your tank is not allowing air to escape. 
Once in the tank, the air should have nowhere to go.
The valve ould be located where the air enters, kind of a one way valve.


----------



## Samc (Mar 13, 2012)

Cedgo .... thank you, thank you.
All fixed, I pulled the check valve and could blow and suck through it so I went to Napa and got a new one, put it in and I now am the owner of a perfect running compressor.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The check valve was your leak. Roger


----------



## Samc (Mar 13, 2012)

I did reply yesterday but don't see it today ....anyway
Thank you very much Cedgo ... replaced the check valve and she is now perfect.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

You're very welcome. Always nice to help.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey, maybe just buy a new one.


----------

